# Best Buildings



## jimbobslats (Jun 14, 2012)

I guys, can you recommend a building in the Marina or JLT please that you would suggest is good to look at to live. 

Cheers


----------



## Amirtx (Sep 5, 2011)

I just rented a place over in DIFC, but went to EVERY building in JLT and most buildings in Marina. For JLT, I'd say Medina Tower is the best. Marina has a few nice places, depends on ur budget.


----------



## fltops (Jul 24, 2012)

Drove around some areas today, and my top pick would have to be JBR, followed by the Palm. TECOM and Marina aren't too bad either. Depends on your budget.


----------



## transformer (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

I am staying at JLT. green lake towers. Fully furnished at 80k including chiller . It's situated right in front of marina metro station and it only takes you 5 mins walk to marina walk. 

The finishing is good and management is nice. The pitfalls would be small swimming pool and there's a new building is under construction. The noise is not significant but occasionally you could hear some beeps.

Other than that, this is a good place to stay. The neighborhood is generally quiet . You should take a look too


----------



## Bulls_96 (Apr 21, 2010)

How is the gym in Green Lake Tower?
Is there only on way in and out of JLT to SZR?


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

There are 3 ways out to SZR, but people from Green lakes will choose the shortest one, which is turning right at the roundabout


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I like the Torch Tower


----------



## yoplu (Apr 24, 2012)

jimbobslats said:


> I guys, can you recommend a building in the Marina or JLT please that you would suggest is good to look at to live.
> 
> Cheers


Horizon tower is all 4bed plus maids apartments but the location is ideal so if you are a family or want to share with friends its good. In the heart of Dubai marina


----------

